# What do you do with your fry?



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

I thought I had two male rainbows but oddly enough, one of my "males" who is about 1/3 the size of my other rainbow laid eggs and now I have about 100 fry. There are two pretty large pet stores in my area so I should be able to sell some of my fry but right now I have about 100 and even with a 50% death rate, I"m going to have a lot of baby rainbow cichlids. I was just wondering how people deal with their fry. Over time do you breed so much that you cull the eggs, cull the fry, sell the babies, sell the juveniles and if so, who do you sell them to. Any suggestions as to what I"m going to do with these fish in a month would be welcome.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Get a Synodontis catfish or two if you don't want to have to mess with the fry; they are predatory.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I take them to an aquarium club action. I'm fortunate where I live there are 6-7 clubs within an hour drive. So every couple of weeks someone has an auction


----------

